
DC Circuit Upholds FCC's Open Internet (i.e., Net Neutrality) Rules - pdabbadabba
https://www.scribd.com/doc/315691339/Open-Internet-decision-pdf
======
pdabbadabba
Will substitute the official cadc.uscourts.gov link when it becomes available.

